# OMG Gray 'The Muscular Bully' Maynard has herpes



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.rawvegas.tv/watch/gray-maynard-has-herpes/aedaac694039f53ed53146fa20c91d

Sorry If it it's been posted before. I thought it'd be an interesting view.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I like Maynard. Buddy is being a douche and he takes it in stride.

And meh, cold sores aren't the worst. lawl at Tijuana story.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

40 percent of the population has herpes just FYI. So chances are you or you girl has it too


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

How does he fight in the ufc when they kick people off the show for it?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> 40 percent of the population has herpes just FYI. So chances are you or you girl has it too


Actually the number is closer to 85%. it's a strain of virus that produces cold sores, herpes, shingles, etc. If one of your parents had a cold sore, chances are you do too. Just not everyone gets a reaction that shows...

On a slightly different note, what extent do athletic commissions go to. I'm guessing they would prevent a fighter from geting in the ring if he was HIV positive, but what else? Didn't Aleks miss affliction because of hep-c?


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought Aleks missed Affliction because of some kind of criminal record.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Actually the number is closer to 85%. it's a strain of virus that produces cold sores, herpes, shingles, etc. If one of your parents had a cold sore, chances are you do too. Just not everyone gets a reaction that shows...


That's not true, either. I recently had sex with a female, that I knew had the disease. We broke up, and I decided to see a doctor to verify whether I had it or not, and his exact response, "If you have it, you have a reaction, whether it's only once or numerous, you _have_ a reaction." When all was said and done, I never had any reaction, and he confirmed that I didn't have the disease.

Also, females can have reactions internally, but the outward appearance may be fine.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

silent_nick said:


> I thought Aleks missed Affliction because of some kind of criminal record.


I thought Aleks missed Affliction because he was fighting polar bears


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The strain of Herpes that causes cold sores is just that. A STRAIN. It's not the kind of Herpes you need to freak out about and s someone said 85% of the population has it. I do, ive always had it as far as im aware because even when i was like 12 i remember having old sores which suck ass lol.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

box said:


> How does he fight in the ufc when they kick people off the show for it?


Because on the show they have to fight every 2/3 weeks or something, there's no time for it to heal. I'd imagine the UFC would give Gray some time off like they do for any other injury.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

If they disallowed anyone with any form of herpes to compete, they'd undoubtedly be culling a large percentage of their roster. It's amazing how many people get "cold sores" and think nothing of it but then turn around and panic when someone says they have herpes.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't understand...doesnt everyone get cold sores once in awhile? When I think of herpes I think of genital wart like things that scab up........iiick.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

cold sores are herpes virus (HSV) in the mouth. There are several strains and many of them can infect (and then go dormant for long periods) either the genitals or the mouth. 

genital warts are actually a completely different virus, HPV, which is also very common.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I have the exact same thing as he does and I have had it since I was a little kid. Its no big deal other than people like to rib you about it and Grey handles it the same way I do... no big deal.
Mark


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

yea but you guys gotta understand there are many types of herpes, any kind of sore or pimple is called herpes, including cold sores and such, its different from type a or b herpes which develop around the mouth/nose etc, or where the sun dont shine


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Gray is awesome. Takes it all in stride. No big deal here but it makes me wonder how the UFC and the athletic commission handle stuff like this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Seperator88 said:


> any kind of sore or pimple is called herpes


That is not true. "Sores" can be caused by a wound or infection by many different diseases. "Pimples" can be caused by anything from hormones to clogged pores to ingrown hairs and don't necessarily have anything to do with a virus much less herpes.



> including cold sores and such, its different from type a or b herpes which develop around the mouth/nose etc, or where the sun dont shine


type 1 and 2 herpes are the kind we're talking about here, and they certainly do cause the common cold sore, the exact type of lesions gray is experiencing. The other six types are in the herpes family but the symptoms are quite different. obviously we're not talking about chicken pox or mononucleosis.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Soakked said:


> 40 percent of the population has herpes just FYI. So chances are you or you girl has it too


hahahaha repped for that one !


----------

